

Easy GEO – Quick and painless geocoding service - krishi
http://easygeo.uk

======
mtmail
The API is returning results from Google Maps geocoder. Against Google's Terms
of Service and since the donation buttons looks like a way to make money
reason for them to send a cease&desist. In other words don't use data you
haven't got a licence for.

Disclaimer: I work on geocoding
([http://geocoder.opencagedata.com/](http://geocoder.opencagedata.com/))

~~~
Sarkie
Looks to be using this code.

[https://github.com/nateritter/TinyGeocoder/blob/master/lib/g...](https://github.com/nateritter/TinyGeocoder/blob/master/lib/geo.inc.php)

[http://easygeo.uk/api.php?q=55555555](http://easygeo.uk/api.php?q=55555555)

"lat/lon was not set."

~~~
krishi
Indeed it is. However code has been changed relatively as old geo functions
are not supported anymore.

